# Regular Hair Dryer that is quiet?



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

I just have one 15 week old Hav who was very agreeable to being washed in the sink with tearless shampoo (HyLyt).

I then used a towel but she was still very wet and began to shiver in a warm house. I tried my own hair dryer. The noise terrified her so much that I couldn't continue.

Ended up sitting holding her, wrapped in towels in front of an electric heater for about 20 minutes.

I can't spend a lot of money for a groomer's hair dryer. Does anyone know of a regular hair dryer that can be bought in a drug store, that has a quiet setting or is particularly quiet?

Also, should I be using a conditioner or detangler with the HyLyt Shampoo? Which ones?

Thanks.

Louise


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Louise, they have doggy dryers that aren't expensive! I bought one of these myself. Kubrick doesn't mind it... he doesn't like it too near his face... though I think he wouldn't like any air being blown on his face, LOL.

This is the one I have:

http://grooming.petedge.com/Andis-Q...tegoryId=190&categoryId=191&subCategoryId=263


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Lina, Thanks for posting this! I've seen it, but didn't know how good it would be. You apparently find it works well? I'd love a serious dog dryer, too, but no way can afford one. (It would sure be nice to be able to dry Tucker in less than an hour of brushing/drying.) But, just finding an affordable dryer that was quiet and didn't make him shiver with dread would help a lot! Weather here is so humid that it would take him a day or two to dry without a dryer. (If you leave your jeans or sweaters to hang dry it takes about 3 days.)

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sheri, I'm sure there are many that work much better, but not for that price! I also don't have the space for a nice dryer, either, so I make do with this one. I don't dry Kubrick all the way through, though... I usually dry him 85% of the way and let the rest air dry... mostly around his face. It takes me about 25 minutes to dry him, so not too bad.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Lina,
Is it really quiet, or is that just a sales pitch?

Sheri


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I have the same hair dryer as Lina and it works fine for my two.


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

I just ordered it - thanks a lot for the info

Louise


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

It's definitely a lot more quiet than my own hair dryer... at least 10x quieter.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Lina said:


> Hi Louise, they have doggy dryers that aren't expensive! I bought one of these myself. Kubrick doesn't mind it... he doesn't like it too near his face... though I think he wouldn't like any air being blown on his face, LOL.
> 
> This is the one I have:
> 
> http://grooming.petedge.com/Andis-Q...tegoryId=190&categoryId=191&subCategoryId=263


 
*I can not get the link to work.  Lina would you please relist the link. Thanks*


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm relisting it... but it's the same exact link. It works for me...

http://grooming.petedge.com/Andis-Q...tegoryId=190&categoryId=191&subCategoryId=263


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Both links work for me.

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks Lina it works for me when I sign in under my name on the computer. Last night the puter was signed in under DH name. :frusty:


----------



## tootle (Jun 19, 2007)

I just bought a Conair Ceramic 1875 at Target for under $20. It's very quiet and has a setting which blows only cool air. It's not powerful enough for mine with heavy full coats, but works great on puppies. I also use a third arm gooseneck w/clamp.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Lina- I own the same dryer. It is quiet enough for my two. And I like that it's hands free.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I've been looking at the one Lina has and was wondering if it was just a sales pitch, too. Glad to know it lives up to what they say. With the new puppy, I definitely need both hands when drying. He's a total wiggle worm!


----------



## hungover (Dec 24, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Weather here is so humid that it would take him a day or two to dry without a dryer. (If you leave your jeans or sweaters to hang dry it takes about 3 days.)
> 
> Sheri and Tucker


Wow!!! where do you live- Altlantis???:biggrin1:

Although possibly beyond your desired budget the forced air driers (aka blasters) really are great.

Ours is noisy but they are so fast that this compensates for the noise. They really are vastly superior to any hand held drier. Air flow is so much greater.

If any one has a spouse/friend with a HVLP spray turbine you could use that instead- exactly the same thing, just remember to take the spray gun off first!!!

Neither Blasters or HVLP turbines heat the air (the air does become warm because of the heat of the motor). It is the vast airflow which dries the hair all the way down to the scalp.


----------

